# <^>Countdown Till Football<^>



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

well i just got up at 8am lol...today is memorial day....The gym is open till 1pm 


and i just took 3tablets of bsn nitrix


----------



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

push day:  ....  

incline db press:
warmup: 45x12
sets: 50x10
55x10
60x10

decline db press:
warmup: 55x12
65x10
75x8
80x8

military press:
115x6
110x6
110x6

dips:
bw+20lbsx8
bw+35x8
bw+45x6

forearm work~~

supps taken: no-xplode, cellmass, nitrix


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

Nice job. I'm just wondering, however, why you're on all those supplements when you're pretty much my age. I would seriously recommend that you just do it all naturally (not that I know a whole lot about supps, but still). Oh well, to each his/her own. Good luck, k-dawgg.


----------



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

Football is JULY 31st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  hellz yea


----------



## kenwood (May 29, 2006)

btw ^^^^^all 4-29-06 and this is 4-29-06 too

ran some sprints
6x20yards
1x40 yards


----------



## kenwood (May 30, 2006)

4-30-06
ran some stuff today  ....tired too lol

4 squares drill or w/e-shuffle,sprint,shuffle,backpedal x2

3 cone wheel drill x2

triangle drill-sprint,backpedal,shuffle x2

shuffle x2

sprint-10yards back 10 yards then sprint 10 yards x2

40 yards x2


----------



## NMOY (May 30, 2006)

yeah man, lay off the supps. You don't need that junk at 15!


----------



## kenwood (May 31, 2006)

4-31-06

yates rows:
55x10
65x8
75x8
85x8

db pullovers:
30x3
65x6
75x8
85x6

lat-pulldowns:
100x10
110x8

ez bar curls:
45x12
95x8

pullups:
bwx4
bwx4

hammer curls:
20x15

......................................


----------



## kenwood (May 31, 2006)

4-31-06
supps taken: no-xplode, cellmass(2), nitrix(9).


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 2, 2006)

queerbait


----------

